# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Euroferry Olympia [TransEuropa]

## pantelis2009

To Euroferry Olympia ανήκει στην εταιρεία Grimaldi. Κατασκευάστηκε το 1995, με ΙΜΟ 9010175 το μήκος του είναι 183 μέτρα και το πλάτος του 30 μέτρα. Πριν ανήκε στη Φινλανδική εταιρεία Finnlines. Τώρα συνδέει την Πάτρα, με Ηγουμενίτσα και Ravvena. 

EUROFERRY OLYMPIA 02 24-08-2014.jpg 
EUROFERRY OLYMPIA στις 24-08-2014 στην Ηγουμενίτσα φωτογραφημένο από το Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ.

----------


## kalypso

Ενημερώθηκε, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα,  η Λιμενική Αρχή Ηγουμενίτσας, από τον Πλοίαρχο του *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “EUROFERRY OLYMPIA”, σημαίας Ιταλίας*, για απώλεια της  δεξιάς άγκυρας, κατά τον κατάπλου του  στο λιμένα Ηγουμενίτσας, προερχόμενο από Πρίντεζι Ιταλίας.
Το “EUROFERRY OLYMPIA” πρυμνοδέτησε με ασφάλεια στο λιμένα Ηγουμενίτσας, όπου αρχικά του απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, κατόπιν όμως προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί, του επετράπη η συνέχιση προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου για Πάτρα με πενήντα τέσσερις (54) επιβάτες, τρία (03) Ι.Χ.Ε. και ογδόντα (80) Φ/Γ οχήματα.
Πηγή:http://limenikadromena.blogspot.com

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο αφού πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Besiktas στην Τουρκία και έκανε προσθήκη σε καμπίνες, αυτή την ώρα επιστρέφει στην Πάτρα και βρίσκεται ανοικτά από τη Μεθώνη με 15,2 μίλια. Κανένας φίλος από την Πάτρα να μας δείξει τις αλλαγές που γίνανε???????

----------


## manolisfissas

Μια φωτογραφία του εν πλω.


EUROFERRY-OLYMPIA-26-7-2016-01.jpg

----------

